# Danish Cream Cheese Filling



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

At work we have problems with our Cream Cheese filling--Think of a filling that gets baked for a danish product. We have a problem with our Cream Cheese filling going bad after about a week.

The formula contains Sour Cream, one of the theories was is that the sour cream is beginning to culture the cream cheese which is producing the lactobasilic acid which is providing the off flavor... The other theory was that our cake flour was not completely incorporated into our Filling and that the cake flour was beginning to ferment and cause souring in our recipe.

Here's the formula.

Cream Cheese 100%

Sugar 25%

Cake Flour 6%

Salt 1%

Vanilla 1%

Lemon Zest 0.5%

Eggs 12.5%

Sour Cream 17%
[h2] [/h2]
We have some thickening problems with this recipe as it is, Would it be possible to sub in a modified food starch for the cake flour and if so, what quantity--How does the thickening power change?--What if it's the sour cream, Should I just omit that and sub in something different, or just get rid of it all together and add in more cream cheese.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

First, I am not a chemist and this post is completely IMO.

You are making a product that by all rights should be (again IMO) made fresh, top to bottom, every few days.

If this is for a danish that is being packaged for a retail space to stock forgive me .

If if this is for the enjoyment of attendees at conferences or breakfast buffets/room service menus don't you really think your "guests" expect to be served delicious pastry made fresh daily (or at the most every 2 days)?

Are the theories proven, or just shot in the dark ideas?

Not trying to school you Dan, I read probably 95% of your posts and know you are an accomplished baker and have even picked up on a few things that have improved my own work.

Just sayin'....

mimi


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

This product is used in several bakery items. We use approximately 30lbs per week. The theories stated in above post are a complete shot in the dark. This product has not been a problem in the past--But we had used a different recipe in the past, that we no longer have access to. 

Our last recipe was shelf stable in the fridge for approximately 2 weeks. Typically we would make 60lbs batch sizes and freeze half of the filling. 

I agree with you that it would be nice to be able to make this filling fresh every few days, but because of dairy deliveries, production schedules, customer orders, etc... It's not feasible. 

So I'm asking for any ideas on how to improve the recipe, Whether it be omitting the sour cream, omitting the lemon zest--and possibly subbing in lemon icing fruit/lemon emulsion, which is more shelf stable.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Have you considered a different cheese?

Ricotta or bakers cottage cheese might work well.

Your filling has lemon zest which has a tendency to wreak havoc on dairy products.

As was previously mentioned the filling should not be made up so much in advance.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Dan.

After reading Ross's post had a thought.

Try this...make a small batch of "base" filling,(to test) leaving out whatever it is that you most suspect as the spoilage ingredient (s).

Every couple (?) of days take out the usual amt for next day's needs and mix in the "spoilers" , fill and bake pastry and see what you get.

mimi

* Never answered your question properly, sorry!

I am a big fan of less is more.

When I am shopping, I try to purchase products with the fewest ingredients..they just taste better (to me).

I also realize this is the closest to home-made I can get and will need to consume in 1-2 days for optimal enjoyment.

Looking at your ingredient list again...eggs, zest, sour cream and maybe vanilla (just 'cuz it looses flavor so fast (maybe switch to a paste? IDK).

LOL...my base idea may be out the door as I took away almost half of the recipe.

m.


----------

